# Black and decker mouse sander



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I was looking at it it looks like a good sander for a beginner like me.I noticed u have to buy this type of sandpaper for it cause it fits the bottoms

Is it worth it and could u just cut your own sandpaper

Any comments gladly accepted


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

******* chan said:


> I was looking at it it looks like a good sander for a beginner like me.I noticed u have to buy this type of sandpaper for it cause it fits the bottoms
> 
> Is it worth it and could u just cut your own sandpaper
> 
> Any comments gladly accepted


I don't have one of those but you could likely cut your own. The pad is a bit small to do larger areas , but is shaped good for gettin' into corners. I wouldn't try to talk you into a purchase, but you may enjoy specialty tools. There will probably be a project that the tool will be perfect for.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I donno without a link to see it, but*

OK I found it:Amazon.com: Black & Decker MS550GB Mouse 5 Amp Detail Sander /Polisher with 41 Piece Accessory Pack: Home Improvement
It's not going to remove a lot of material like a Random Orbit Sander will. ROS are better for that. This seem more like a finish sander for detail work in corners etc. 
You can get one of these ROS: Amazon.com: random orbit sander Home Improvement

You might consider one of these:
This multi-tool is more versatile, it cuts, sands, and makes an annoying loud noise, but it's cheap and works OK. From Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/multifunction-power-tool-67256.html
   Click on image to zoom

I got a Porter Cable specialty sander years ago, it's never been used. Well, I tried to use it and gave up.  bill


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the Craftsman variant and it's good for tight places and light sanding. Its fairly quiet and easy to control. You can buy replacement pads at the box stores (gator brand or something).


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a B&D Mouse and I LOVE IT! I also have 3 ROS and always resort back to my Mouse. I have a little detail sander like the one in the post above, but mine is a Ryobi. Not even good for a paper weight.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I had 2 mouse sanders and burnt the both out. The sand paper attaches with a hook and loop system. For my money, I would buy myself a nice quarter sheet sander. I'm not a big fan of the mouse.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

The mouse and the multi tool are very good for getting into tight little detail spots. For my money, I would buy the multi tool. I haven't used mine as a sander yet, but I recently used the half round blade to cut some small rectangular holes in plywood panelling[switch box]. The cuts were very clean and accurate. So, for about the same money you get more options.

Gerry


----------

